# Общий раздел > Чувства > Секс и страсть >  Дружеский секс

## Irina

*Дружеский секс. Оказывается бывает и такой. Что вы думаете по этому поводу?*

*Основные принципы теории дружеского секса*

1. Дружеский секс не имеет ничего общего с сексуальным использованием друзей. Если проблема в распирающем желании, честнее снять или сняться - зачем из-за краткого удовольствия плодить проблемы? В нашем случае никто никого не использует, все происходит по обоюдному желанию и согласию, как правило спонтанно. Даже если у вас уже созрела нескромная мысль о совместном досуге с эротическим финалом, держите ее при себе. Ситуация должна развиваться как бы невзначай, чтобы всегда оставался путь к отступлению.

2. Это удовольствие для зрелых духом и телом. В нежном возрасте положено любить, страдать, обламываться, заниматься поисками себя и своего места в жизни. А уж юным, романтически настроенным девам такое и в голову не придет. В свои 18 я четко делила мужчин, к которым у меня амурный интерес, и просто друзей, последних я в голом виде и представить-то не могла. Теперь вот иной раз могу.

3. Далеко не все зрелые и понимающие готовы к принятию правил игры. Люди разные, у всех свои принципы и тараканы в голове. До того, как началось движение с уклоном в горизонтальную плоскость, следует представить, как все обернется, когда "это" будет позади. Попросту говоря, сможете ли вы с этим вашим хорошим другом оставаться такими же хорошими друзьями или же баланс будет непоправимо нарушен. Семь раз отмерь.

4. Следует различать дружеский секс и пьяный перепихон на работе во время корпоративного праздника. Не является чистым проявлением дружеского секса секс с человеком, с которым вы имели сексуальные отношения в прошлом, а потом перешли в категорию друзей. Это называется "вспомнить прошлые деньки". Опять же для чистоты эксперимента ваш друг не должен жить с вами в одном подъезде, как говориться, "не живи, где живешь".

5. Об этом никто не должен знать, это ваш секрет! Дело даже не в репутации, хотя почему бы и не подумать о своем добром имени в кругу друзей и знакомых, особенно общих. Разумеется, все мы большие мальчики и девочки, имеем право на лево и т.п. И все же…

6. И он, и вы должны четко понимать, что вы друзья и никаких "потом" у вас не будет. Это просто игра такая, иначе - обман.

7. Дружеский секс бывает только один раз. Вот так вот накатило на вас, бросило в постель, было классно! Но при попытке повторить вы будете иметь дело не с другом, а с партнером по сексу, а это уже совсем другая история

----------


## Sanych

Хорошее занятие  чего не сделаеш для друга(подруги)

----------


## Irina

> Следует различать дружеский секс и пьяный перепихон на работе во время корпоративного праздника.


Сильно сказано

----------


## Sanych

Хорошо что предупредили, а-то можно и перепутать

----------


## Irina

> Дружеский секс бывает только один раз. Но при попытке повторить вы будете иметь дело не с другом, а с партнером по сексу, а это уже совсем другая история


Вот так вот быстро всё меняется - один раз это дружеский, а второй это уже другая история. Во как.

----------


## Sanych

Это же женщина пишет, как я понял. А с мужской стороны можно и повторить если желание после первого раза не пропало

----------


## Irina

> Это же женщина пишет, как я понял


Да. Там ещё и предистория с личным опытом была. Вот и стало интересно какие мнения на этот счёт, особенно у мужчин

----------


## Sanych

У меня мнение одно - регулярно и с разными!!!

----------


## Irina

> регулярно и с разными


Значит друзей придётся заводить много и регулярно)))

----------


## Sanych

Со старыми бы разобраться ))

----------


## Irina

Не получается?

----------


## Sanych

Не старался))

----------


## HARON

Можно конечно по дружески,но хочется по настоящему))))))))))

----------


## Irina

*Дружеский секс (главное не получить по морде)*

Как известно, есть несколько разновидностей дружеского секса.

*1. Секс по-пьяни.* Ну да, вполне стандартный вариант. Наутро проснулись, немного посмущались и распрощались до следующей пьянки. С кем не бывает? В этом случае главное – взаимоуважение. От свершившегося факта деваться некуда. Однако распространение этого факта может кому-то из вас сильно навредить, и об этом (из уважения) не нужно забывать.

*2. Секс с "экс".* Это, пожалуй, самый удобоваримый вариант из всех. Если случилось так, что, расставшись, вы остались хорошими друзьями, ничто не мешает вам время от времени заниматься тем, к чему оба давно привыкли. Правда, тут наличествует некоторая неувязочка: зачем тогда вообще было расставаться? Но об этом уж не мне судить – в жизни всякое бывает.

Так или иначе, заниматься сексом с "экс" - наименее травмирующий вариант: иногда вы делаете это по привычке до тех пор, пока у одного из вас не заведутся новые серьезные отношения. Правда, допустимо все это только в том случае, если ни один из вас больше не питает ни трепетных чувств к бывшему любовнику, ни иллюзий по поводу того, что отношения могут продолжиться. "Парится", обычно, брошенная сторона, так что тому, кто ушел первым, нужно быть внимательным и убедиться, что тот, кого вы бросили, свое уже отпереживал.

*3. Секс просто так.* Вот это - самое печальное, что только может произойти между людьми. Речь идет о некоем симбиозе, возникающем между двумя индивидами на некоторый отрезок времени. Причин для подобного симбиоза может быть масса, но, как правило, случается это не от хорошей жизни. И ничем хорошим не заканчивается. Если у вас получается качественный секс, не далек тот час, когда кто-то один таки влюбится. В другого, само собой. Так уж выходит, что девушек в этом смысле нельзя назвать стойкими оловянными солдатиками. И потому первыми, как правило, сдаются именно они.

Девушки имеют обыкновение питать надежды и весьма быстро адаптироваться к ситуации. Не любила – не любила, а глядишь, уже и влюблена по уши. Вы, оказывается, уже не друзья, как было оговорено в самом начале. И ведь виноватых-то нет: просто она давно про это самое начало забыла (что вполне естественно), а Вы ничего другого и не имеете в виду (ну ведь в любви-то не признавался!). Вот в результате и получается: никакой дружбы, один сплошной неприятный осадок.
*
4. Секс с подругой.* Не знаю, как вы, а я люблю секс с друзьями. Женского полу друзьями, разумеется. Я люблю, когда девушка, которая занимается со мной сексом, приходится мне скорее другом, чем любовницей. И дело не столько в том, что это существенно облегчает жизнь, избавляя меня от избыточных сантиментов типа "ты совсем меня не любишь", сколько во внутренних установках. С какого-то момента любовница вызывает во мне неприятное чувство обязанности. Подчеркну – не ответственности, а обязанности. Я не хочу чувствовать себя обязанным. Никому и ничем.

Кроме того, другу в лицо можно сказать значительно больше, чем любовнице. В последнее время я вообще перестал понимать, зачем заводить себе красивую игрушку, прожорливую до моего времени - денег, ради того, чем я могу заняться с хорошим другом к обоюдному удовольствию?

Однако, пора перейти к разбору полетов и их же планированию. Итак. Представьте себе утро. Вы просыпаетесь после дружеской попойки - оппаньки! Татьяна (Наталья, Светлана...)?! Лепший кореш с детства... И что теперь делать?

Спокойно, боец, без паники - все что мог, ты уже сделал. Назад дороги нет. Теперь надо доводить ситуацию до логического завершения. Если тебе повезло, и ты проснулся первым, у тебя есть еще пара минут для тактических размышлений о смысле произошедшего.

Соберись. Сейчас тебе придется устраивать показательное выступление, совершенно не похожее на то, какое ты устраивал сегодня ночью. Ты же устраивал, я надеюсь?

Отменить произошедшее никто уже не в силах, а вот остаться в друзьях - имеет смысл. Потому что на вопрос "как мы будем смотреть друг другу в глаза?" должен быть один ответ – с глубоким удовлетворением. В противном случае придется прятать глаза, играть в умалчивания, смущаться и краснеть. А так - вы будете знать, что при наличии взаимного желания, настроения и места вполне можете повторить мероприятие, причем, не обязательно в ближайшее время. Дружба вообще не подвержена скорому старению, в отличие от подростковой влюбленности, часто выдаваемой за любовь до гроба.

А посему, сейчас тебе придется приложить все усилия, чтобы она о прошедшем не пожалела. Для этого включи на максимум заботливость, участие, внимательность. В свойственных тебе формах, естественно - вид грубоватого собутыльника, неожиданно превратившегося в мурлыкающего кота, может довести даму до инфаркта. Не забывай: она тебе Друг, а не любовница, никаких сюси-пуси и прочей романтики с бантиком – друзей от нее обычно тошнит.

А вот обнять-поцеловать – в обязательном порядке. И комплимент по поводу ночи – в первые же минуты. Только, пожалуйста, один какой-нибудь разумно короткий и, желательно, честный. Короче, не переборщи, но дай понять, что отношения в порядке, никто никуда не торопится, можно поваляться и поболтать. Кстати, заметь, с ней тебе всегда найдется о чем поговорить, в отличие от той грудастой блондинки, которую ты снял на прошлой неделе.

Теперь, когда ты имеешь программу на ближайшие пару минут, можно расслабиться и снова удариться в абстракции. Чем хороша данная ситуация? Если вы действительно друзья, значит, ваши обязанности и ответственности взаимны. Потому что дружба не предполагает мужской и женской роли. Зато предполагает пониженную обидчивость из-за ерунды. Классно, да?

Но не стоит погружаться в мечты об эротической дружбе. Есть немалый шанс, что всю неземную мудрость, которую я собрал в несколько вышеизложенных абзацев, легко обломят первые же пять секунд после ее пробуждения. Облом состоит в том, что никаких шагов тебе, дружок, сделать не дадут.

Вариант первый, наиболее неприятный: спустя секунду после ее пробуждения ты получаешь по морде (если не повезет – коленом в пах), после чего твой бывший друг покидает любовные чертоги, яростно вереща и осыпая окрестности проклятиями. С предположением, что она тебе друг, ты погорячился. Она тебе не друг. Так, приятельница или вообще знакомая.

Вариант второй, попроще. Тебе просто не дают хода: рыдают, уходят в себя, не общаются, отталкивают и переживают. Терпи и проявляй заботу. Тебе попалась очень тонкая, впечатлительная натура, и как ты мог не заметить этого раньше – понять невозможно. Тоже мне, друг называется, довел девушку до слез. Скотина такая...

----------

